# Model Y Protoytpes in Colorado



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - hour ago: Y in CO

Excerpt:

_Rumors are that Tesla is about to start Model Y production, but the automaker is still in the middle of its test program as two Model Y prototypes were spotted all the way in Boulder, Colorado._


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I don't know that they are still "in the middle of a testing program." Maybe they have completed testing. Or are at the end of it. Maybe some employees own Y's already and live in CO...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla was still testing Model 3 production candidates in July of 2017 just 2 weeks before the first 30 were delivered to employees...

https://insideevs.com/news/334023/gray-tesla-model-3-spotted/


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

I’m in CO and humbly volunteer to test drive the Model Y! 

Sean


----------

